# Ladue Reservoir



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Checked Ladue Reservoir on Friday about 5:00 PM.

* NOBODY ON THE ICE!*

There were some foot tracks leading from the boathouse to aobut 200yds, but ice conditions are still unsafe.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

all that snow really screwed everything up.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Saturday 1/15 field observations: 5:45 PM

2 guys on the ice out from the boathouse about 1000 yds and fishing along the old road bed, directly north of the 422 bridge.

I spoke with them as they were coming off the ice

They said the ice is layered, but OK.. *I'm still skeptical about its safety.
*
They didnt do any good in filling the buckets with fillets.


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

was by ladue twice today first time i went down to the boat house and no one was around ! then coming back home west on 422 i saw someone sitting out there alone at about 1o p.m. straight out from the boat hose !


----------

